
Ask HN: In my mid 20's and considering graduate school, seeking advice/insight - DigiMortal
I&#x27;m considering a MS in Computer Science.<p>I am 26, graduated a few years ago from a good uni in the US with a BS in Economics. I currently work as a Business Analyst in a &quot;traditional&quot; company. I feel like Peter Gibbons in Office Space.<p>Really though, I am curious if others here, in their mid 20s, decided that what they were doing was not fulfilling and pivoted their career...how they did it, schooling, etc.<p>I have the math aptitude to go back to school and the course descriptions regarding intelligent systems and robotics really interests me. I&#x27;d like to apply myself with technology and be a part of building something.<p>I&#x27;m out in Boulder, CO<p>Thanks for reading!<p>Cheers!
======
babyslothzoo
My opinion is that justifying postgrad is hard, unless it's something you have
strong passion for that also requires the degree program to achieve (ie;
teaching, medicine, law). A few exceptions being if an employer is paying the
entire cost, or if it's a top school where the networking value is extremely
high.

> I'd like to apply myself with technology and be a part of building
> something.

Why can't you do that now? Why is grad school a necessary step for this? Can
you learn the skills yourself, build something yourself, start a business, or
work at a tech startup? What's your goal?

If your goal is to immerse yourself in tech and be a part of building
something, what if you spent the equivalent time (18-24 months) in SF/bay area
working at tech startups instead of going through a masters program?

